# Attn To all GA16DET



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I would like to know how is the engine in your car what setup are you running with. And if you have some dyno spec or 1/4 mile time. It would be very apreciated. And how the axle and tranny take all that extra power ???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

See my sig! 

Engine running great, very minor problems (strange idle problem) but kicks ass all the same! Get great mileage! 

The auto tranny is about to commit suicide if I don't give it some love though...


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

How much is the Manifold alone?? How much PSI do you run your car , is it more powerful then a SR20DE


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

manifold was like 600 and i'm running 10 psi... my friend who drives a WRX (manual) sat in my car with my wife and another friend (4 ppl in the car) and afterwards he found it impressive.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> I would like to know how is the engine in your car what setup are you running with. And if you have some dyno spec or 1/4 mile time. It would be very apreciated. And how the axle and tranny take all that extra power ???


i turbo'd the old b14 and it was a fun car. i never had the chance to dyno the car or take it to the track due to the fact that when i finally had it running the way i wanted it to....it was totaled in an accident  

the motor held perfect compression running @ 6-7 psi with the JWT ecu tune and i beat the crap outta that car....so did my brother  i never had any problems with the tranny either (5 spd). only problem i had was getting power to the ground in first gear, even with 205/40 16's.

the old setup:
-97 200sx
-JWT stock MAF ecu
-ball bearing T28, 60 trim T3 comp wheel
-log mani
-2.5" dp
-28*8*3 FMIC
-2.0 IC piping
-1st gen DSM BOV
-370'cc side feeds
-Z32 TT fuel pump...though u dont need it
-JWT stage 2 pressure plate
-fidanza flywheel
-OEM clutch disk

as fast as a stock sr20de, yes. as fast as a sr20det, itll be close, but there is big price difference. as fast as my sr20det....no way


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

james,

what's the idle prob? my IAC assembly crapped out soon after i boosted the car....it would idle high, around 2500rpm. i never took it out to clean it or check the resistance on the part, i just click on the AC compressor for a while and it brought the idle back down.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

do you still have your manifold from the GA16DE-T ??


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

my brother took over payments on the car when i bought my b13....i think he still has it. his username is "turbotommy"


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Javier,

it's a very very slight idle problem... the idle goes up and down at idle when the car is in gear only. like 25-50 rpms up and down... I've checked all the usuals, timing is at 10 deg, I gapped my plugs down to .025 yesterday and still there... noticed it gets worse when the alternator is running, ie at night with the lights on... car also feels worse when I have the lights on....


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> *Javier,
> 
> it's a very very slight idle problem... the idle goes up and down at idle when the car is in gear only. like 25-50 rpms up and down... I've checked all the usuals, timing is at 10 deg, I gapped my plugs down to .025 yesterday and still there... noticed it gets worse when the alternator is running, ie at night with the lights on... car also feels worse when I have the lights on.... *


shouldnt timing be set at 8 degrees?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no manual says 10 +- 2 deg... unless I'm reading it wrong...


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

james,
so your idle problem only happens under light load...... you may have tried already but check out your tps, also advancing your timing may help, but this would probably be a problem when you start boosting, i have absolutly no experiance with turbo's but is there a product out there that can retard the timing when you start boosing, kinda what you would use when you arm for nitrous? the only other thing i can think of is a worn tq converter, with some damaged age-worn fan blades that may need replacing(did this only start after you had the turbo in for awile, or is it been their since right after you finished the project? you may have found the limit of the auto tranny). also i highly dout it because you've put so much work into this car, and its the first thing you check, are there any less than tight vacume lines?

just a few ideas, i hope it helps a little, if at all.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*For all GA16DET owners*

There's a few of my friends with 1.3 litre toyota starlet motors that are putting out 260+whp on their little motors. Surely you guys have someone that's in the 300hp ring. I would love to see some of the smaller nissan motors score big power instead of the usual 2.0-2.5 litre or the usual honda engine with a turbo. It's time for a change and you guys have some good motors, but who's willing to exploit one fully?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hehe... but those starlet motors are MADE for that stuff.. the GA16DE was designed solely with economy in mind... might be a while before the 300hp flag goes down.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i don't think it will be that long... i think it may be shorter than anyone expects!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

as long as none of you guys blow any motors in the process!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> as long as none of you guys blow any motors in the process!


 If you're going to break parts, do it in the name of pushing the envelope to achieve a specific goal and not because you did something wrong or completely forgot something. In the world of boost you break parts and you learn from the parts you break.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> *i don't think it will be that long... i think it may be shorter than anyone expects! *


indeed... itll be a race to the 300 mark.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if I get there first, or if I even get there, it will be amazing!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> *if I get there first, or if I even get there, it will be amazing! *


youll make some tranny soup


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

someone put a T3/T4 on....then u will be _closer_ to hitting the 300whp mark


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you know it's funny you say that....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Boost them GA16's boys and girls ! T3/T04 series turbo, some wicked programming, some nice size injectors, a 300zxTT fuel pump and wind up the boost to about 22psi! ooops I forgot, you guys might want to spend a little cheese on some stronger rods and pistons for insurance sake.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I think that's about all the GA needs is pistons and rods and it'll probably hold over 20 pounds. The pistons are cast and the rods and crank are forged but the rod bolts on the crank are torqued at like 17 psi I believe. Those things will pop off and blow holes in your hood.

"Say dawg, you get shot at or somethin'?"

"Nahhhh playa playa I got projectile rod bolts."

"..."

Forged lower-compression pistons, shotpeened the rods, stronger rod bolts, some headwork. I'm sure the GA could break 300whp in no time.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yes it can...ive seen 500whp on a b16 slightly overbored with a *big* turbo


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

500? on a B16? no whaaaay....  ...newfound respect have i.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> 500? on a B16? no whaaaay....


 Don't forget, those "H" boys and girls will spend double the amount you will for durability/reliabiity. It probably did get 500hp, but we will never really know at what expense ! But then again when it comes to performance, it doesn't matter how you reach your goal (As long as you do) .


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

still, they have the aftermarket parts available... my country is piss-poor for Sentras... 

hoping if we gain enough momentum, we can kick-start nissan modding here... it will never be as popular as H, but that just adds to the feeling that it's something special.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Lets start a Turbo GA16DE rally!! Yea!!! 

Seriously more people should do it before they ditch the engine!

Got the shift kit in! I'll keep everyone updated but so far looks good!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I asked this question to some other people and none had any good anwsers but what company beside motivational and jwt makes other stout internals because I am looking for a overhaul over the next couple months with my extra motor. Any help is appreciated.


----------

